# steak and bj day



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

opinions......

good ..... just fun and no big deal
bad........ men are pigs and just want a reason for bj's


----------



## chillymorn (Aug 11, 2010)

I thinks for guys who rarely receive them because their partner has a dislike for giving them. But mostly understand and accepts their wife doesn't like giving them. would really really appreciate it.


But you have to give it with love and enthusiasm. which will make short work of it for most men and you might be surprised how much your husband loves you for it. You might even decide to give more frequently .


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Oh man what I wouldn't do for a good piece of steak right now :grin2:


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*While I may have several nice steaks in the freezer, there is greater likelihood of a mesquite smoked ribeye much rather than a vivacious woman showing up out here on the acreage to put her oral skills on full display!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NobodySpecial (Nov 22, 2013)

Just a funny spin response to valentine's day. Steak is a non-starter for my husband. That would be for me.


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

chillymorn said:


> opinions......
> 
> good ..... just fun and no big deal
> *bad........ men are pigs and just want a reason for bj's*


Ehh men will be pigs anyway so might as well have fun with it right :grin2:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

chillymorn said:


> opinions......
> 
> good ..... just fun and no big deal
> bad........ men are pigs and just want a reason for bj's


I'm not convinced those two things are mutually exclusive.


----------



## alexm (Nov 29, 2008)

I think it's all just for fun, and if you have a willing participant then good on you!

If it's something you insist on, and your wife isn't into it - let it go.

I say that if a wife is among those who appreciate such gestures (flowers, little notes, cards, gifts, etc. You know, the romantic "I'm thinking of you" stuff) then she should reciprocate in the way that most men identify with.

BJ's and other little things like that are the male version of all of the above.


----------



## lucy999 (Sep 28, 2014)

chillymorn said:


> opinions......
> 
> good ..... just fun and no big deal
> bad........ men are pigs and just want a reason for bj's


I know I infiltrated the brethren, but I have to say my .02: I love it, I adore it, I think it's creative and hilarious and what's good for the goose (V day for the ladies) is good for the gander.

And we have my BF's daughter for spring break, so it won't happen tonight on the 'official' day, so it's on hold for now.

However, we are having steak tonight. The latter part will happen later this week when she's gone. :grin2:


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

lucy999 said:


> I know I infiltrated the brethren, but I have to say my .02: I love it, I adore it, I think it's creative and hilarious and what's good for the goose (V day for the ladies) is good for the gander.
> 
> And we have my BF's daughter for spring break, so it won't happen tonight on the 'official' day, so it's on hold for now.
> 
> However, we are having steak tonight. The latter part will happen later this week when she's gone. :grin2:


Put the steak on hold too. Half the fun would be enjoying both experiences simultaneously.

And if you get a little A1 sauce in your hair it washes out just fine.


----------



## Middle of Everything (Feb 19, 2012)

What is this day you speak of? I am not even sure if my wife has even heard of this. Im sure at some point in our marriage I told her of its existence. And yeah............

Bring it up now? Ehh. Feels too much like begging. Last BJ to completion she did felt like I asked her to go to dinner with her least favorite person at work and order her least favorite food to boot. SO not enjoyable when a SO isnt into it.

Did have steak yesterday though. So I got that going for me......which is nice.


----------



## MarriedDude (Jun 21, 2014)

Its also my birthday...coincidence? ....I think not.

It's a great day...but BJ's come pretty steady for me anyway. The only days without are typically due to proximity...but she's on her way to me now 

She has actually asked her friends that don't..why the heck they don't. She is thoroughly convinced that a happy and satisfied man is a good thing and constant sex is a small and mutually beneficial price. Which...hey...I'm not gonna argue. It's an awesome stress reliever..Tense day? No problem...that tension is gonna flow right out - And she tells me she just likes to do it...likes to see me squirm and not be in control

However, in terms of having an actual "BJ Day"...maybe not the best thing. I have observed that, like in many other aspects of relationships, EXPECTATIONS create pressure & tension. I never had pressure and tension be a successful way to negotiate to a place of yes. On the odd day that I don't get a BJ....You know what I don't do? I don't mention it or say a damn thing.....and without fail...she has either woke me up in the middle of the night with one or woke me up with one the next morning (which is the best alarm clock ever by the way).

Tl>DR: Yes


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

This whole thing is all fun and games until you daughter's boyfriend shows up to take her out for the evening :surprise:

They're both in college and both work part time. Monday nights are the only consistent day they both have off, so Monday is nearly a universal date night. I didn't think about it until I drove up tonight after work and saw his car in my driveway.


----------



## soccermom2three (Jan 4, 2013)

My husband is working today/tonight but I'm making a tri-tip tomorrow sooo............


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

How about HJ and Pulled Pork Day?


----------



## frusdil (Sep 5, 2013)

I don't need a reason like a particular day to give my husband a bj...just sayin' 

On another note...why do so many women, at least the ones posted about here on TAM seem to stop the bj's after they get married. Seems very unfair to me...

*backs out of the men's clubhouse with hands in the air*


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

Good evening
Yes, I remember steak and BJ day. I think it was 3 years ago.


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

Wait, hold on a second, what day was Steak and BJ supposed to happen


----------



## DayOne (Sep 19, 2014)

EllisRedding said:


> Wait, hold on a second, what day was Steak and BJ supposed to happen


In 364 days time....


----------



## EllisRedding (Apr 10, 2015)

DayOne said:


> In 364 days time....


Crap, all I had was a shake for dinner last night :banghead:


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

How did 3/14 become steak & bj day, when 3.14 is pi?

Seems like something else would be on the menu for that day. 

:wink2:


----------



## Wolf1974 (Feb 19, 2014)

Lurkster said:


> How did 3/14 become steak & bj day, when 3.14 is pi?
> 
> Seems like something else would be on the menu for that day.
> 
> :wink2:


That's on the menu for 2/14 :grin2:


----------



## GuyInColorado (Dec 26, 2015)

2/14 is for the ladies. 3/14 is for the guys.

I got the BJ/sex at 2am in the truck and a trip to McDonalds afterwards for a McDouble Sunday morning... that counts in my books.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Wolf1974 said:


> That's on the menu for 2/14 :grin2:


Well, I think the originators of the days were confused.
Just sayin'. :smile2:
2.14? No idea where that comes from. (like it matters)

But, around here, that 2/14 menu item, is served up quite frequently.

:grin2:


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I'm also on a delayed gratification schedule on this holiday. As our tastes in treats are non traditional we have reversed the valentines S & a BJ days in years past. This year I was told S & a B J Day was for me. I must say the longer she delays, the higher my performance anxiety goes. I almost hope she "forgets".


----------



## Deguello (Apr 3, 2015)

I brought that up to my W,went over like a turd in a punchbowl,.but she has only attempted the BJ three times in 42+ years,I'm not going to hold my breath.for the real thing.


----------



## Fozzy (Jul 20, 2013)

wow. 3 times in 42 years?


That's messed up.


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

*It just occurred to me that for my RSXW to celebrate a successful "Steak and a BJ Day," that she would literally need to have almost half of her family's ranch herd processed!*
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Married but Happy (Aug 13, 2013)

When you both get everything on the menu, it's steak, BJ, and coconut cream "pi" day. We dined in.


----------



## richardsharpe (Jul 8, 2014)

but sadly not uncommon.

A couple years ago my wife told me that she would do it for my birthday, but thought it was completely disgusting and hated it - which basically means never again. 




Fozzy said:


> wow. 3 times in 42 years?
> 
> 
> That's messed up.


----------



## Lurkster (Feb 8, 2016)

Married but Happy said:


> When you both get everything on the menu, it's steak, BJ, and coconut cream "pi" day. We dined in.


Was that really coconut cream on the pi?

:wink2:


----------



## KJ_Simmons (Jan 12, 2016)

I got no steak and no bj. Damn. There's always next year.


----------



## UMP (Dec 23, 2014)

Currently I get a BJ to completion 12 times a year. This occurs when she is on her period, once a month.
The other times, she always gives BJ during sex, just not to completion.
It seems that these days she is really into it. I have been telling her how incredibly beautiful she is with my penis in her mouth! She cannot understand this, but it's so true and I think she is starting to believe it.

If and when you guys do get a BJ, make sure to complement your wife, not only on how good it feels, but how amazingly beautiful she looks while doing it.


----------



## committed_guy (Nov 22, 2011)

Married 16+ years. What is this BJ you speak of?


----------

